# Electricity Calculator????



## seasidematt (Feb 24, 2010)

Hi...<?xml:namespace prefix = o ns = "urn:schemas-microsoft-comfficeffice" /><o></o>
 <o></o>
This is a complete long shot but thought i might try and see if anyone on here knows of a website that i can link to...<o></o>
 <o></o>
I have been asked to produce some posters and leaflets regarding our IT cost and look at ways of reducing our costing<o></o>
 <o></o>
I have thought of and idea similar to the Carbon/Electricity posters that we see on a daily basis here in the <?xml:namespace prefix = st1 ns = "urn:schemas-microsoft-comffice:smarttags" /><st1:country-region><st1lace>UK</st1lace></st1:country-region>...<o></o>
 <o></o>
I’m after some sort of calculator that if i put in a number say £2460.00 it will then say that’s equivalent of looking after 2 elephants for a week etc...<o></o>
 <o></o>
I know it’s a complete long shot but do any of you guys know of a website out there that could help?<o></o>
 <o></o>
Thanks in advance<o></o>
Matt<o></o>


----------



## Domski (Feb 24, 2010)

Do people in Blackpool relate well to the cost of running an elephant??? 

Sorry, couldn't resist. I'll get my coat...

Dom


----------



## seasidematt (Feb 24, 2010)

Thanks Dom..

Maybe i should re-phrase it to Donkeys!!!


----------



## Smitty (Feb 24, 2010)

Why not break it down into what it means per employee and potential benefits?

Like "at the current rate we can't afford this year's 3% raises..."

I've always found that if you can tie cost saving or sales issues directly to peoples' pay, they tend to pay a lot more attention.

Or keep track of monthly savings over an historical baseline and work with management to have that go into some type of bonus pool.  If there's tangible benefit to people they'll start caring.


----------



## Thorin (Feb 25, 2010)

Have you had a chat with the Carbon Trust ? They may be able to advise you on better.

Their website is http://www.carbontrust.co.uk/


----------



## Expiry (Feb 25, 2010)

seasidematt said:


> I’m after some sort of calculator that if i put in a number say £2460.00 it will then say that’s equivalent of looking after 2 elephants for a week etc</o>[/FONT]



Interestingly, I paid for the girlfriend and her sister to go on holiday, last year, and it cost exactly £2460. So, your comparison is pretty good.


----------



## justme (Feb 25, 2010)

oh my, did you just say what I think you said?


----------



## TinaP (Feb 26, 2010)

I think he did.


----------



## Domski (Feb 26, 2010)

Did you buy them a return ticket?

Dom


----------



## Gerald Higgins (Feb 26, 2010)

Expiry, does your wife know about your girlfriend ?


----------



## Expiry (Mar 1, 2010)

Gerald Higgins said:


> Expiry, does your wife know about your girlfriend ?



Of course she doesn't. That's why I'm £2460 out of pocket.


----------



## HalfAce (Mar 2, 2010)

> Interestingly, I paid for the girlfriend and her sister to go on holiday, last year, and it cost exactly £2460. So, your comparison is pretty good.


 

Man that's cold. I ain't saying it can't be true, (or that it isn't funny as hell), but man, that's cold.




> does your wife know about your girlfriend ?


And this? This is just a rookie question. Usually a wife who knows about the girlfriend, isn't much longer.
And make sure you keep one of them as just the girlfriend.
(...You do know the punishment for bigamy in the US, right? - _Two _wives!_)_


----------



## Expiry (Mar 4, 2010)

HalfAce said:


> Man that's cold. I ain't saying it can't be true, (or that it isn't funny as hell), but man, that's cold.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I should say, for the record, it was just a joke. I am married, don't have the energy, time, money or inclination for 'a bit on the side'.

I'm only saying this in case the missus comes on here. Mind you, she won't. Teh websites I visit  are Excel, birdwatching or football based. The three dullest subjects to any woman - and three most exciting to any man, surely?


----------



## Aaron.B (Mar 4, 2010)

Surely, that middle one must fall under some new definition of "exiting" that I was previously unaware of.<?xml:namespace prefix = o ns = "urn:schemas-microsoft-comfficeffice" /><o></o>


----------



## Gerald Higgins (Mar 5, 2010)

I should also say, for the record, that I was at Expiry's wedding last year. And if you were married to Expiry's wife, I don't think you'd be looking for a girlfriend on the side. But you just might still be looking for a little bit of help with Excel 

Which leads me to another question. I'm also married (amazingly!) and my wife, for all her many many talents, for some reason has no interest in Excel.
And I don't think this is a male/female thing - I know there are many female Excel experts on this forum, for example.
Which leads me to ask - are there any couples out there where BOTH partners are Excel gurus ? Maybe even where Excel provided the initial spark in their relationship ?


----------



## schielrn (Mar 5, 2010)

My wife has absolutely no interest in Excel either.  But I also know a couple that the wife has a lot of interest in Excel and the Husban has no interest and they absolutely hate when we get to talking about Excel.    They both just walk away and probably think to themselves that we need to get a life.


----------



## yytsunamiyy (Mar 6, 2010)

Aaron.B said:


> Surely, that middle one must fall under some new definition of "exiting" that I was previously unaware of.<?xml:namespace prefix = o ns = "urn:schemas-microsoft-comfficeffice" /><o></o>


 
THAT very much depends on the bird you are watching...


----------



## HalfAce (Mar 7, 2010)

> I should say, for the record, it was just a joke. I am married, don't have the energy, time, money or inclination for 'a bit on the side'.


I never doubted for a second it was a joke. (And I still think it was funny as hell.)

I too have no inclination for getting any on the side. (never have.)
I believe if you find someone who loves you, you should be faithful.
(And in Truby's case, maybe even _grateful_.) 

It kills me when my other half talks about that. English is not her first language and she refers to it as "I have a lot of 'stick to one'."


----------

